# Trying to choose between a S&W 640 or 642 for my wife...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...What do you think? Which would you go with? She'll likely be shooting .38spec. +p's. There are about 8 ounces (1/2 lb) difference in weight between them. As you probably know, the 640 is a .357mag/.38spec. gun and the 642 is strictly .38spec. Obviously both will shoot .38spec. +p's. One last question...how do 110gr .357mags compare with, say, 125gr .38spec. +p's ballistically and in recoil? Thanks for your help.

Tom


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I have both 640 and 642 (and also a 342 Ti). I find a _big difference in recoil between the 640 and 642. The 642 is downright obstreperous with .38+P. I wouldn't even think of shooting it with .357 Mag. But, the 642 is so much easier to carry. As we all know, the gun you have with you is better than the one back home in the safe. If this gun is supposed to be for carry (and not a "house" gun), then my preference would be 642, practice with 130 FMJ, carry +P.

I hate to sound like a broken record (broken CD? broken MP3?), but Pachmayr Compac grips are the best thing you can do to mitigate recoil on J-frames. Difference is night and day, getting a little rubber padding on the backstrap, between the back edge of the frame, and the unprotected bone in the thumb._


----------

